

Ask HN: I need a recommendation for a sharing site for a small team? - escapologybb

Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve been asked to set up a site where a group of about 10 to 15 people can communicate and share files, in much the the same vein as Facebook and other social stream web apps.<p>I&#x27;d like to be able to host this on a small server somewhere like DigitalOcean, and if the amount of time spent setting up and maintaining it could be kept to a minimum that would be great.<p>Anybody got any recommendations?<p>Thanks<p>Edit: Sorry, forgot to mention that I would prefer free and open source projects that could be hosted anywhere.
======
Steveism
Unless I'm misunderstanding your team's needs, it sounds like you should give
Basecamp a try: [https://basecamp.com](https://basecamp.com)

~~~
escapologybb
I didn't realise that could host basecamp anywhere?

~~~
Steveism
No, you can't host Basecamp on your own server. If that's a strict requirement
for your team then that's a deal breaker. But if it isn't an absolute
requirement Basecamp would save you a ton of time by not having to setup
something from scratch. Also, Basecamp has very nice official mobile apps
which have always come in handy for me.

